# ask about "hostname" install at home, im newbie, tk



## h7t_2002 (Nov 23, 2012)

I read handbook, step "hostname" I don't know type??? I use FreeBSD at home, not server.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2012)

Just pick any name you like. It's mostly used to identify the machine, it doesn't matter if it's a server or not.

I name all my computers as characters or places from the Neuromancer book. Other people use Star Trek characters. Use whatever you like.

But, it can't have spaces and you can only use a-z, 0-9 and the hyphen (-).


----------



## h7t_2002 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, I am installing FreeBSD, spend 3 days, but not complete, always take error, I am installing, if you or anybody can help me, I very very thank, I'm vietnamese, so, I can't speak english fluently, sorry ... but I like FreeBSD !!
help me, my yahoo acc: H7T_2002


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2012)

Post the error, the version of FreeBSD and some details about your computer and we may be able to help.

We're good but we're not clairvoyant.


----------



## GreenMeanie (Nov 24, 2012)

I always have to run a *NAME.local* or it hangs for awhile on boot.


----------



## kpa (Nov 24, 2012)

Do not use a domain .local, that will conflict the multicast DNS domain .local if you have devices or computers capable of using it.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 24, 2012)

h7t_2002 said:
			
		

> Ok, I am installing FreeBSD, spend 3 days, but not complete, always take error, I am installing, if you or anybody can help me, I very very thank, I'm vietnamese, so, I can't speak english fluently, sorry ... but I like FreeBSD !!
> help me, my yahoo acc: H7T_2002



It may help to talk with someone on irc as you work through installing FreeBSD. Point your irc client to irc.freenode.net in room ##freebsd

Alternatively you could install www/wgetpaste and post your errors from the command line here until you get X11 complete.


----------

